# Gratis-eBook im Wert von € 79,95: Das LotusScript-Entwicklerbuch für Notes/Domino 8



## Newsfeed (12 März 2009)

Ab sofort erhalten alle Leser von TecChannel-Premium das PDF-eBook „Das LotusScript-Entwicklerbuch für Notes/Domino 8 - Von den Grundlagen bis zu Composite Applications“ vom Addison-Wesley Verlag im Wert von 79,95 Euro als kostenlosen Download.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

